# Let there be light...



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

I haven't posted here for quite some time. I'm semi-retired - which means I'm working too much. I've posted some video of my layout before but, I sort of stalled for awhile. Anyway, my neighbor came over and did some wiring and I now have light! My layout is on the back porch and I could never work on it at night. That changes now!

I have around 10 or 11 operating accessories that have never been operated. I look forward to making it all happen. Up to now all I did was run the trains. I posted in the layout forum for a little help in how to setup the wiring - I hope to get it all together in the next several months. I've had some accessories for over 15 years and only had them sitting on the table. I can't wait to operate my culvert loader and unloader, should be fun!

Gary


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Welcome back Gary.  Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

You MUST get those accessories operaiting!

Post some pictures.


----------



## gpgold (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you both. That's the plan!


----------

